# Cat conundrum



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,


We are going on a week’s holiday soon and have a house sitter staying to look after our dog and two cats. The cats go in and out during the day but I lock them in at night. One of the cats is really shy and won’t go near any strangers (actually the other one isn’t overly sociable with visitors either...) 


I’m a bit worried that the shy cat might not come home with the sitter here so am debating locking them in for the week, although I think that would drive them mad and the other cat will end up tormenting the dog which she’ll only tolerate for so long....  Am starting to think I should’ve booked a cattery! What do experienced cat owners think - should I just let them go out as normal?


Grateful for any advice!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I recommend not changing the routine your cats get used to. You need to leave detailed notes/instructions for your pet sitter to let her know important info (also about your cats' likes and dislikes, and their standard behaviour) including your contant info just in case she will need to discuss issues. Cats pay more attention to familiar smells, surroundings, and routine than to owners/people. Here is the post on how to prepare your cats to like their sitter.


----------

